# My new website was launched today



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

My website revision is finished and was launched today. Check out my website at cathyswoodworking.com. Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated. This year I hope to increase my exposure through the web for more sales. Let's see if this works or not. I can't answer that question until next spring.
Enjoy


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Here is the web site !! http://mckeefinewoodworking.com/


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ecellent website Cathy. Congratulations and I hope it brings you a lot of good customers.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Very impressive work Cathy !


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

No I changed my website to cathyswoodworking at the suggestion of my web designer, because there are other McKee's who are woodworkers. Also I had changed the name of my business eight years ago when my mother had her first stroke. Her name was McKee and I wanted to honor her. I also signed my pieces for the past eight years as mm for my mother, Mary McKee. She died three years ago. As you might well imagine, people were a little confused by the McKee and thought that my mother was the woodworker….oh, well. Now I'm shifting back to my own namesake (after all she liked the name Cathy). I hope that clears up the confusion…...
I will also edit my profile for LJ's.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I never… that has to be one of the great woodworking websites of all time…so crisp, so clean, so informative…


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for clearing up my confusion. I like the background color of your older site and the lay out of your new one. I think that the side table is my favorite of your furniture, and think it deserves a place on the home page slide show.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Your new website is very elegant. It is fitting for your work! Beautiful, beautiful pieces. I hope it will pull in lots of orders for you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A first class web site Cathy great job.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!

One thing to consider: you might want to mention somewhere on the website just WHERE you are located. If you don't want to add an "About" page, maybe add a sentence on your "Artist" page that at least provides your general location.

Which is Hawaii? If so, you're a lucky lady!


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Quote from your website " My training came from books and a *lot of determination*."

Cathy, that definately shows in your woodworking,
very beautiful talent, and the carvings are a extraordinair talent of it's own.

Wish you the best in your sales.
Well deserved.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice Cathy. You are the Queen of Koa.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Cathy,

Your website is great. The artwork you display is fantastic. I especially like your mailbox. One thing that will help boost your google ratings is to put your web address on your Lumberjocks signature so each time you make a post, it's mentioned. Part of google's secret search algorithm is the number of times your web link is found on other web sites. Like Lumberjocks.

One of the items on my bucket list of things to do before I die is to carve a large rocking horse. If I had grandkids it would spur me on.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Hal when you are ready for that horse just let me know. I'll give you some tips that sure helped me. By the way, I didn't wait for the grandkids -none yet. I made the horses anyway. The white horse with the red saddle blanket is part of my son's household goods. It will soon be galloping over to Indonesia.
Thanks for the tip about the LJ address- not quite sure how to do that though…...

Thanks you all for your feedback. I've been wanting to do this for a long time. If it hadn't been for Paul and Andy, it probably would not have happened for another year. Every time my Go Daddy renewal came up (in August), right before my busy season, I realized that I had lost the chance to change it. So Paul and Andy thank you so much for launching your new websites. It dawned on me, when you were talking about it, that NOW was the time to get moving. Thanks guys…..

Thanks…....


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks pretty good. The only thing I would change is the resolution of the photos. When you click on a piece to see it in more detail, it's not much bigger than it was on the previous page. Looks to me like you do really good work, so show it off!


----------



## KentuckyTreeRat (Mar 27, 2012)

I like your website and I like your work. Good stuff!!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

It's got a nice, clean layout and loads fast so that's all good. The only real issue I've noticed so far is some sort of alignment thing with the tagline and the menu. If I have the home page selected the menu item covers the end of the tagline.










I'm using Firefox on a 1680×1050 resolution.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks great form here. I love that giraffe on the home page that opens it up!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice web site…

you've done some really neat projects


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Cathy, I just looked at your website and it's very nice. However, and not only that, I looked at your galleries and you do some very nice work. Congratulations.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow…the website looks great. You're very talented!


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. JA I've never had that happen, but I'll send that to the designer and ask for a suggestion.

So Brian are you saying that the photos aren't big enough. That actually could be a real issue. Some of the photo were taken by me with a low resolution camera and some are large jpegs taken by a photographer. I'm guessing that she had to size the large jpegs down to keep the scale about the same. If she had tried to zoom in on the low resolution pictures, they are probably grainy. Oh, well. Things to keep in mind for the future. You know sometimes any image is better than nothing.

Thanks everyone for your help in getting my new site up and ready for prime time.
Cheers
Cathy


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice website Cathy!!!

Did you have any of your pieces in the latest Hawaii's Woodshow in Honolulu?

Your pieces would be a great addition to the show.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks John. The Wood Show is still going on until this Sunday. My nightstands sold the first night, which has me pretty stoked! Hopefully my entryway table will sell as well. I won't be heartbroken if my upholstered bench doesn't move, since I'm a little light on inventory for my fairs this summer.


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very talented Lady!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Not only is that an outstanding website, glad I don't have to compete against you! You are talented!!
Way to go, not too much text, pics are all hi-def, lots of pics, very nicely done.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you Paul. Now if I can just lead everyone who might be interested in my furniture to find my site!!
Frankly, as a one person shop, I don't want too many new customers. The only thing worse than too few commissions is too MANY commissions. That kind of pressure sure saps the life out of me!
Hava great day….....


----------

